# Civil War Buffs...



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 9, 2016)

See every day of the American Civil War unfold as the Union fights against the Confederacy to reunite the country in a bitter struggle.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> See every day of the American Civil War unfold as the Union fights against the Confederacy to reunite the country in a bitter struggle.



Thanks for the find! If you watch the display change, and ignore the day/date at the bottom, it really tests your knowledge of what events triggered the map changes. Sherman's "March to the Sea" was interesting to watch, as was Grant's gains prior to going head to head against Lee.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 9, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Thanks for the find! If you watch the display change, and ignore the day/date at the bottom, it really tests your knowledge of what events triggered the map changes. Sherman's "March to the Sea" was interesting to watch, as was Grant's gains prior to going head to head against Lee.



LOL I was going to say the same about Sherman's March through Georgia. That along with the Naval blockade, are probably some of the more significant action that allowed the Union to win, well that and Stonewall Jackson's death.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 10, 2016)

You are spot on with the loss of General Jackson. His Army was characterized as being a "Foot Cavalry". He could move his men nearly as far as a standard Mounted Cavalry unit. At the end of the march, his troops still had enough left to straight into combat.

Lee had the perfect balance with Jackson, and Longstreet. Jackson had a gift for troop movements, and was always on the offensive. He was a master at using the terraine to his advantage. One example was Jackson moving his troops south through the Shenendoah Valley. Union troops totally lost Jackson when he used the  Massanutten Mtns. to mask his movements. Jackson's men seemed to magically appear out of nowhere, well south of where the Union forces expected. Jackson was always looking to attack, Longstreet was more a defender.

If you look at Gettysburg, you are looking at one of the most important battles of the war; and without Jackson's eye for the attack. Longstreet simply did not have that eye, and looked to protect the army. Would the three days at Gettysburg have come out differently if Jackson were still in the game? I am pretty comfortable saying yes. Would Lee's Army have won the battle? Perhaps, Pickett's charge would not have happened. Jackson would have used a different offensive tactic, and the use of Pickett for that terrible soldier wasting charge would not have come up.  I still see Lee still returning to Virginia soon afterwards. Lee's Army would still need the safety of Virginia to heal itself.

My $.02.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 10, 2016)

I agree 100%.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 11, 2016)

Great link, thanks for the find.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I read about a Union map maker who was a POW in Libby as well. He was able to keep a diary that he sewed into his clothing. I have to dig around for the book so I can give you the title. I came away with the conclusion that Libby was better than Andersonville; but that's not saying much.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 11, 2016)

Libby was on an island in the James River


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 4, 2016)

Let's see if I cannot redeem myself from my attempt to make something intelligent out of any topic having to do with a Kardashian. 

Thought this was interesting enough to share, a buddy of mine lives in North Carolina and gets very affected when he watches this video -

_The rebel yell actually refers to a battle cry used by Confederate soldiers during the bloody conflict in the 1860s. It was meant to strike fear in Union soldiers, and as you’ll hear from the clip below, it’s pretty damned haunting. The Library of Congress produced the video back in 1930, and features former Confederate soldiers, at that point in their 70s and 80s, performing the rebel yell._


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 4, 2016)

It is hard to believe we still aren't that far removed from the Civil War...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 4, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 4, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> You are forgiven. It is just that anything touching the kardashian rabble, is so selfish, and snobbish. Their upturned noses at everyone else just makes my teeth itch.
> 
> 
> My next door neighbor's dad, Carl, had the rare good fortune to attend such an event at the annual Gettysburg gathering. Though he was a young lad at the time, he had a vivid, and detailed memory of each gathering. In the afternoons, the veterans would all gather around and talk about the battle day. They would also talk about their lives since the battle. Most all were glad to share memories, and celebrate in the small fraternity Gettysburg combatants. Not all, the South in particular, were happy to have lost their way of living that the war impacted. It was not the soldiers they took umbrage with, but the Northern "Carpetbaggers" that took unfair advantage of suffering in the South after the war.
> ...



My grandfather was born in in the 1890s.  His father fought for NC.  My grandfather died when I was young, I was 6 or 7, and although I can't recall what the stories were, he would start stories of "when my daddy was in the civil war....".  My mother would tell us stories of him telling her and her siblings about his parents, aunts and uncles, and their participation in the Civil War....stuff like "well, when General Forrest was going from here to there his troops stopped to camp here, we let some of them sleep over."

THIS is why I wish more veterans would write memoirs and books...in a few generations, it's all gone.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 4, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> It is hard to believe we still aren't that far removed from the Civil War...




In the great scheme of things, it wasn't that long ago.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 22, 2017)

I have been continuing my Civil War learning quest and happened upon this video.  Really interesting, enjoy!

*Gettysburg Animated Map*


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 22, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I have been continuing my Civil War learning quest and happened upon this video.  Really interesting, enjoy!
> 
> *Gettysburg Animated Map*



A couple years ago I took my family to Gettysburg for a couple days. I want to take them back when they're a little older and can appreciate it a little more. It is a very somber place, I am not one given to hyperbole, but you can almost feel the ghosts.


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> A couple years ago I took my family to Gettysburg for a couple days. I want to take them back when they're a little older and can appreciate it a little more. It is a very somber place, I am not one given to hyperbole, but you can almost feel the ghosts.



I've managed to go to about a half-a-dozen plus the Little Big Horn. They are all overwhelming, both intellectually and emotionally.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 22, 2017)

AWP said:


> I've managed to go to about a half-a-dozen plus the Little Big Horn. They are all overwhelming, both intellectually and emotionally.



I love visiting battlegrounds.  The history and "feeling" is unlike anything else.  

I would love to go to Europe, Normandy, to tour.  I can't imagine how impacting that might be.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 22, 2017)

.


t.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 22, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Antetietam is another major battel that takes days to process.. This battle killed as many men in one day as we lost in the entire Viet Nam conflict.



Wow...I did not know that.....


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 22, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> I love visiting battlegrounds.  The history and "feeling" is unlike anything else.
> 
> I would love to go to Europe, Normandy, to tour.  I can't imagine how impacting that might be.



It's indescribable and the feeling of reverence is palpable. My high school choir got to sing the national anthem there on the anniversary of D-Day. Even at 15, it was overwhelming and is a memory that will stick with me until I die. I suggest everyone go at least once in their lifetime. I will absolutely go back.


----------

